# Demand for Snowball shrimp?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Do you think there's a demand for Snowball shrimp?

 
_Here's a picture from petshrimp.com

_*So is there a demand out there?*

-John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i know they are expensive. just check out aquabid.com they usually go pretty high there, so i would think you could sell them.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

do you know anything about them? are they good algae eaters? Thats the main reason lots of people buy them. If they are, there's probably a market. If not.. you might have to convince people of their other qualities.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, they'll interbreed with Red Cherries for sure. But there is a demand for them (generally only one source on Aquabid, and the price they command IS pretty steep). 

There certainly is demand for them, as most new and unusual things will generate demand simply for their novelty, if not for their staying power. Actually, I've got "dibs" on some from an upcoming batch raised by a local shrimp enthusiast. Especially with the rise in popularity of Nano tanks, I think the popularity of Shrimp will only increase. 

Snowball Shrimp are popular and in demand in Germany, which is where they were first bred, if I recall correctly. 

Personally, I find the white coloration a bit "creepy", as I've come to equate opaque white in shrimp with impending death....... but, I'm still looking to obtain some soon *grin*. Because they will be easier for predators to see (they may as well have a bullseye target painted on their sides), I'd bet they'd be much better off without any fish co-inhabitants. 

So yes, there is certainly demand. If you can set up another tank and obtain some to start a breeding colony, it might actually "pay for itself" eventually. I doubt you'll get rich doing it, but a lot of hobbyists sell them to offset their expenses for their hobby. 

Keep us posted!
-Jane


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just curious there has been any change in sentiment in demand for this wonderful little shrimp?

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say they are still in demand. Every time I put some up for sale they go quickly.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What about plain old cherries? I mean deep red cherries.

--Nikolay


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'd love to have some Snowball Shrimp. What keeps me from having some are, as others have mentioned, the steep price. Not everyone can toss $5 a shrimp (not including the insane shipping cost) around only to lose them all for some crazy cause.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love to get my hands on some snowball shrimp. The berried females would look great in a planted tank.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

There is a demand for them, but how strong of a demand is another question. I have a good size colony of them and at first I was a little iffy about them, but they have grown on me. I'm now ridding myself of all my cherry shrimp and giving the space to these shrimp instead. I do like the look of females when they are carrying eggs and even when they are just saddled. The eggs look like mini Tic Tacs. Although people might balk at the average price of 5 dollars, compared to other shrimp out there it's cheap. But, hey. Let the market demand set the price. Cherries were considered expensive and now they are practically given away. Snowballs will come down in price as they become more established in the hobby, just like everything else does. Personally the price that CRS go for is a joke, especially since they don't even breed true to a specific grade. You pay for a high grade and have no guarantee of what offspring will look like, lots of culling. A snowball will be a snowball, will be a snowball.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I say there is demand, but people want to buy them for the same price as cherry reds which I think is crazy. Have in mind that the prices of cherry reds were higher a couple of years ago. $5.00 each is a very good price for something that apparently is not very available in the USA.

Regarding CRS, they really can't be compared to much to other shrimp when you take into account the higher grades and the fact they have their grading system. The market for them is very different from those of cherry shrimp, snowballs, tiger shrimp, etc.

-Pedro


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

If only I could get them for $5 each....I don't think they are available in the UK.:Cry:


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

agree with Pedro. also, one of the main reasons CRS are so high IS the fact that they dont breed true and have low birth rates to begin with. if they always bred true, then high grade CRS would "common" and pricing would tumble, but they dont so only a few high grades go to market at a time.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been breeding the Snow Balls for a while now. I must say it is a slow painful process. They do not produce like Cherry Reds. They seem to have a low survival rate. I may be doing something wrong. My guess is that they are so closely related because the color is so new. In other words these are deliverance type shrimp and many of the babies hatch out a little "goofy" and do not make it to adult hood.

Just my theory.

Mike


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

If anyone has any, I'd be willing to by them. The demand is right here. ;-)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The demand is there but not at the current cost to produce. The few hobbyests that are willing to pay the price are not enough to sustain a commercial breeding operation. Yet it would take a commercial operation to bring the prices down to what most would pay. Looks like the ckicken and egg conumdrum


----------

